# Good Life Vapor



## Hein510 (15/3/14)

Found this Juice site! Looks like theres a couple of awesome flavours.

Deadly Sin
El Kamino
Sarsaparilla
Spook Sauce
and Zombie Blood looks like my choices

Got the Breathless Mahony in the tastebox and damn its a nice watermelon juice. No nic thou.

Check it out
http://www.goodlifevapor.com/


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/3/14)

They are awesome juices was lucky enough to taste some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (15/3/14)

elkamino and deadly sin is excellent

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (15/3/14)

Deadly sin is to pastry for me and el kamino is a good tobacco if tobacco is your thing.
Zombie blood is good but my favourite was twilight zone.
Haven't tried the other two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (15/3/14)

anybody in SA sell these?


----------



## Hein510 (15/3/14)

would love to try the El Kamino!!


----------



## fred1sa (15/3/14)

You gonna have to import it unfortunately.


----------

